

Gandi.net (French registrar) releases statement on SOPA - wlll
http://www.gandibar.net/post/2011/12/23/Gandi-s-Opposition-to-the-SOPA-Legislation

======
p4bl0
From the comments:

If you are paying in US Dollars, Gandi has currently discounted the transfer
rate of .biz, .com, .info, .net, and .org domains to $8.

